# Part II of "A great day with Dirty Dan"



## Al33 (Aug 16, 2010)

Made it back over to Dan's place this morning and after a nice cup of coffee we got at it with the tillering. He had given it a coat of shelac to keep the moisture out after last Wednesday's work. I took so many progressive pic's I'm not going to try and explain each one but will give a summary of each group I put up.

The first pic is of Dan holding a stave he is working on and is not mine. Amazing to me he will be able to straighten this thing out and make a bow out of it.

This group of pic's shows how he lays it out for belly wood removal during the tillering process.

Just in case you missed Part I: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=560518


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh Golly....there's math involved!!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 16, 2010)

Before we put it on the tillering tree we took off a bunch of the belly wood carefully measuring with calipers to check our progress. Dan did one limb with the sander and I used a rasp on the other limb.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 16, 2010)

Next we had to cut in some string grooves for the long string he uses first on the tillering tree. He used a handy little cutting tool he made from two saw blades mounted in a deer tine. Worked like a charm to get good straight cuts started to be followed with using a rat tail rasp.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 16, 2010)

This group of shots shows our tillering checks. Dan is holding up his fingers to indicate the number of times the bow has been on the tillering tree.
The backboard of squares for easy reference is made of fake tile pattern linoleum.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 16, 2010)

More scraping, more marking, and more tillering. Note another handy jig he uses to check the tillering off the tiller tree. This allows him to scrape the limbs and check with a visual inspection.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 16, 2010)

In this 6th tillering shot Dan is holding up one finger because he doesn't have six phalanges on either hand.

Time to taper shape the limb tips from about 11 inches from the ends.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 16, 2010)

I decided I wanted to go with some buff horn tip overlays for FF strings and because Dan just happened to have some on hand. We also made an arra rest from the buff horn also.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Aug 16, 2010)

Lookin mighty good!!!!


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 16, 2010)

That's a great way to spend the day. I guess, one day I will have to attempt a bow myself,,,,,,,,,,,,,,one day.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 16, 2010)

After cutting new string grooves it was one more trip to the tree to make sure all is going well and it was. Now it was time to heat treat again and while we let it cool Dan made a string for it.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 16, 2010)

A little shaping og the grip to my desires then making and attaching the buffalo horn rest.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 16, 2010)

Great stuff guys!  Y'all make it look too easy.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ready to test fire we went outside and tried it out. It weighs in at 56# @ 28", is 66" long. It shot his woody arrows in the mid 150's fps. It is super smooth with no stack. I think I'm in love with this bow already.

I still have to work on the final finishing before putting a finish on it and will add a leather wrap for the grip. I will take some final finished pic's as soon as I get it done. Thought we had a video of it firing it's first arrow but apparently the camera was not recording.

THANK YOU DIRTY DAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 16, 2010)

That's pretty dad gum neat there. I'd say Mr. Dirty Dan has done this once or twice before.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 16, 2010)

Dirty Dan is a true teacher.....Mentoring of this type is ...

PRICELESS....!


----------



## Dennis (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow!!


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice AL!!! I am proud for you


----------



## pine nut (Aug 16, 2010)

Dan makes it look easy!  Great job and thanks for sharing with us!
Bill


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 16, 2010)

WOW!!!!! That's really cool Al, and to have someone with the knowledge and talent that Dan has to put you thru your paces is even more wonderful!!!!! Can't wait to see it finished and shooting!!!!!


----------



## LongBow01 (Aug 16, 2010)

Awsome bow!!!


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 16, 2010)

Very nice bow and very nice of Mr. Dan to lead you in the right direction.  I think y'all make a great team.


----------



## Rare Breed (Aug 16, 2010)

Al, I got some river cane and a few turkey feathers and some flint river flint if your interested. Great thread I enjoyed it.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Aug 17, 2010)

Awesome!!!!    Thanks for the pics!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 17, 2010)

Excellent....... Love the pics.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 17, 2010)

Glad you all enjoyed this, I had a wonderful time with Dan.




Rare Breed said:


> Al, I got some river cane and a few turkey feathers and some flint river flint if your interested. Great thread I enjoyed it.



Very kind and generous offer RB but I have plenty of all already and will be making some arras up real soon. Thank you!!!!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 17, 2010)

Great bow Al, i know your proud of it. 156 out of a self bow aint too bad, cant wait to see some pics of the critters you take with it.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 17, 2010)

very , very nice .....


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 17, 2010)

Dang Chris is right, Ya'll make it look easy. Like that yellow wood. Ain't got one at 51 lbs do ya. Mike


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 17, 2010)

Just awesome, again! 

Dan, master bowmaker and teacher.
Al, just as masterful documenting the process with pictures
and details, for our benefit.

Nice bow Al, I am proud for ya!
After all these years of Tradtional Archery, and now you have
a hand in making a fine bow that I am sure, will make 
several trips into the woods with you this coming season.
How cool is that? 

Thanks for this informative and highly enjoyable thread.


----------



## Tikki (Aug 17, 2010)

That was really a really great build along!


----------



## maymolly (Oct 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 8, 2010)

Two of the finest men around, and some pretty nice bows too!
Dan (Masson)


----------



## coaster500 (Oct 8, 2010)

Great build along!!


----------



## chief1941 (Oct 8, 2010)

lordy'lordy lordy IF YOY CAN FIND ONE MORE DAN YOU MIGHT THINK YOU WILL ACOMPLISH SOMETHING. WHERE DID THAT PURTY YELLOW WOOD COME FROM?yOU AIN;T DOING BAD FOR A NO SEEM FELLOW. lOVE YOU ANWAY.


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the bow building lesson guys.


----------

